
What Has Irony Done for Us Lately - portobello
https://aboutplacejournal.org/issues/political-landscapes/political/pam-houston/
======
xmonkee
Beautiful piece. I’ve felt the temptation to stop caring about the earth just
because caring about a dying planet is too much to bear. But I think the
author is right. It’s a false comfort.

